
Roadmap to becoming a web developer in 2018 - rbanffy
https://dev.to/nextdotxyz/this-picture-will-change-the-way-you-learn-tocode-4kmh
======
thosakwe
This could probably really be a nice article. But that clickbait title turned
me all the way off.

~~~
rbanffy
Indeed. I'll try to fix it. I hate to change titles.

